

Ask HN - SEO Advice - DanielBMarkham

I was thinking about making some videos just as something creative to do. I don't even have a topic in mind. I thought I would let the market decide.<p>I know that SEOMoz has a Keyword Difficulty Tool that shows if you are writing a blog or something how competitive the market is for the topic you are writing about. Is there something similar for Videos, images, or mobile content? Seems like a very useful thing to have. I can't believe I'm the first one needing this.<p>EDIT: To better describe the question, let's say I want to post pictures of my German Shepherd on my blog. Is there a tool I can use that will tell me how hard it is to place that picture on the first page of search results from Google? Same thing for videos or mobile content. I've got that tool for text content -- it's SEOMoz Keyword Difficulty Tool.
======
transburgh
In your case I would do a couple of searches on Youtube for video and Google
images/Flickr and compare the number of results that they report. That should
give you a high level idea on the amount of content out there for your topics.

------
DanielBMarkham
Do I have to make my own tool for this? (Hopes the answer is no)

